
The Dark Art of Interrogation (2003) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2003/10/the-dark-art-of-interrogation/302791/?resubmit=hn&amp;single_page=true
======
jmnicolas
The article is dated back to October 2003 it would have been nice to mention
it in the title.

And it's basically an apology for torture (as long as it's done by the "good"
guys).

~~~
Tomte
I meant to, but forgot it, I'm afraid.

